# Lovebird and the cold nights



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

So, it's starting to get colder at night, and I've added extra blankets onto my bed. We have very drafty windows, and it gets VERY cold in our house during the winter (which my dad denies...but he doesn't let us turn the heat up past 65, and the cold air just comes through the windows and doors like crazy and the heat feels like it barely does anything). Anyway, I literally have to pile on the blankets as it gets colder, and I KNOW it will be too cold for Phoenix as time goes on.

My question is, would a heating blanket over her cage be a good idea? Like, put a sheet over her cage, first, then put the heating blanket just partially over it so it gives her warmth but doesn't suffocate her? Or are there better ideas?

Suggestions are great.

Thanks!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Simple answer...there's no need....Cold rarely kills birds...*draughts do.*
The birds feathers are a good insulator...but it wouldn't hurt to surround the cage to keep draughts out.


----------

